# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Czerwone przebarwienia po trądziku

## Eliza12

Od pewnego czasu mam problemy z trądzikiem, tzn wyskakują mi pojedyncze pryszcze czesto na policzkach, a dokładnie na kościach policzkowych. Są to pryszcze ropne wiec je zawsze wyciskam, teraz gdy od pewnego czasu mam spokój, to zostały mi po nich czerwone przebarwienia. Jak sie ich pozbyć? Czy polecicie jakies skuteczne, niedrogie masci?
Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na przebarwienia po trądziku to pomogą Ci Peelingi chemiczne, ale to dość spory wydatek. Udaj się do apteki a farmaceuta na pewno Ci coś doradzi.

----------


## e-grzybica_biz_pl

A czym do tej pory leczyłeś trądzik? Możliwe ze to znaki i blizny,a przebarwienia to jedna z faz przez jaką przechodzi skóra w okresie kuracji,tak apropo to czy ona jeszcze trwa? Jeżeli tak to wiele by wyjaśniało.

----------

